# My new nail polish storage



## internetchick (Jul 17, 2009)

It's a spice rack.




I had them in a storage container, but they outgrew it and I like this much better.


----------



## ~Angela~ (Jul 17, 2009)

Very Cute! Good Idea!


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 17, 2009)

that's so cute!


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 17, 2009)

Very cool idea! They look great Leti


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 17, 2009)

Cute storage



.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 18, 2009)

What a clever idea ! Where did you hang it ?


----------



## lolaB (Jul 18, 2009)

That's an awesome idea!


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jul 18, 2009)

That is such a cute idea!


----------



## internetchick (Jul 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What a clever idea ! Where did you hang it ? Bathroom wall


----------



## Maysie (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow that is such a cool idea!


----------



## Lucy (Jul 24, 2009)

that's a brilliant idea! mine are in a shoebox at the moment, it makes me feel sad because i want to have them all out on display like that!


----------

